# On Infinity Beta 5



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I've been having some market issues on gummy and infinity where lots of apps say "this app is not compatible with your device." Is there something in the build prop I can change to fix this?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Did u change ur screen density by any chance? I had this same issue when I changed mine


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Check and make sure your build.prop file lists your phone model correctly.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

In build.prop look next to model. If it says infinity or anything other than SCH-I510 change it to SCH-I510. I had the same problem trying to use tegrak with Gummy. Note: you may need to reboot your phone after changing build.prop for the change to work. The old build.prop should automatically become build.prop.bak if you are using root explorer and text editor.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Developers Forum != How do I fix something, these posts belong in the general forum located on the front page. Please leave the developer are for "development"


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I apologize for posting in the wrong place. Thr build prop does have the right model number. Also I did change LCD density do I just change back?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Switching back to default density (240) never worked for me, always had to reflash rom


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Um wow. Your sure this is the issue? I've had custom density since day 1 lol. This just started a week ago or so.


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

Why not try it out. I went to 200 build prop and ran into a few apps that would not download. Changed to 240 and it works now.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I changed back to 240 with no luck, thought id try the new infinity when it bootlooped after changing the density and rebooting, it bootlooped. Went back to gummy and decided to change it again like I had it before and it did the same thing. Bootlooped. Whats going on, its always worked before with no problems.

Edit: I've changed the value manually and with Jrummy16's Rom Toolbox, both have the same result.


----------



## Hyduke (Oct 3, 2011)

are they going to come out with updated versions for the infinity beta 5?


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I changed back to 240 with no luck, thought id try the new infinity when it bootlooped after changing the density and rebooting, it bootlooped. Went back to gummy and decided to change it again like I had it before and it did the same thing. Bootlooped. Whats going on, its always worked before with no problems.
> 
> Edit: I've changed the value manually and with Jrummy16's Rom Toolbox, both have the same result.


Ur best bet is to reflash and leave the density alone...that's what I did and now I'm fine lol


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Change the build info to that from the EE4 build.prop. There are 3 lines or so that would need to be changed afaik.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


 I do not understand. If this is only for releases, then 90% of these posts are in the wrong place. Can I get some clarification please? I do believe that responses to my inquiries would be provided more efficiently if I post in the correct forum. Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> Well I've been having some market issues on gummy and infinity where lots of apps say "this app is not compatible with your device." Is there something in the build prop I can change to fix this?


It is a question & therefore belongs in general section.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a better question. You know it's a test / beta ROM. It's not posted in the forums and only released in IRC for a reason. Most troubleshooting should be kept to IRC, that's why it's only released there. You downloaded the ROM from IRC knowing it will have little to zero support. If I were a developer that released ROM's in IRC to prevent posts like these, I would start releasing to the select few I know would keep troubleshooting where it's released. So why are you asking for help with a beta / test ROM that was released in IRC on a public forum? Imnuts, if you see this post and think i'm wrong, by all means correct me, but i'm speaking from what I would believe your standpoint would be.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Here's a better question. You know it's a test / beta ROM. It's not posted in the forums and only released in IRC for a reason. Most troubleshooting should be kept to IRC, that's why it's only released there. You downloaded the ROM from IRC knowing it will have little to zero support. If I were a developer that released ROM's in IRC to prevent posts like these, I would start releasing to the select few I know would keep troubleshooting where it's released. So why are you asking for help with a beta / test ROM that was released in IRC on a public forum? Imnuts, if you see this post and think i'm wrong, by all means correct me, but i'm speaking from what I would believe your standpoint would be.


It's a simple question. He downloaded a rom(even though it's a beta), and is having issues with the market. He could ask here and perhaps he could get help. He probably would get better help in IRC, maybe not. If someone needs help, they should ask where there's the most people active, and it feels like this is that place, though I haven't been in IRC in a while.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

So general is the best place to ask for help?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> So general is the best place to ask for help?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Yes general is the proper section. As I said before we keep development for releases. That way if a member wants to see if there are any new releases for a device they can do so at a glance without having to wade through questions or general chat.

* in regards to IRC releases; it's perfectly fine to troubleshoot them or anything else in the general sections.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> So general is the best place to ask for help?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I realize poontab is a super moderator here, but just wanted to expand on his response from a users experience to help clarify for you. If there were already a thread for the ROM started by the developer in the development section, then it would make sense to post your question in that thread so all the questions and answers dealing with that ROM can all be found in one place. If you are starting a new thread to ask a question, then that thread should be placed in general. But if a ROM, theme, or mod thread already exists, I think it is better to post your question in that thread rather than starting a thread of your own. That way anyone looking for info on that ROM, theme, or mod only has to look in one thread. This also may help reduce the number of times the same questions are asked over and over.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

That makes more sense to me. Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

